# Attenborough Nature Reserve, Nottinghamshire



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yesterday i went to Attenborough Nature Reserve. I haven't been in years and this is the first proper outing my new camera lens has had. Some of the pics aren't that great : victory:

Canadian Goose


Fishing Spot



Swan


Swan Stretching


Swan Cleaning its Feathers


Young Swan - You can tell by the fact it hasnt got its adult colours yet.


Cormorant swallowing a fish twice as wide as its neck.


Heron Mid-Flight


Tranquil View of the Landscape


Mallard


Pair of Mallards



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7445520&id=663994147


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cock Pheasant


Weeping Willow


Birds in Flight


Swan swimming in the River Trent


: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome pics mate!:notworthy:

Care to share the post processing details?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to live right facing it during the early 90's! Great wee place, though I don't know what it is like now.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

These are awesome mate :no1:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Awesome pics mate!:notworthy:
> 
> Care to share the post processing details?


The first five were:

Sharpened
Boosting the colours
Shading


Then bordering and putting my name on them, most of them i've just left alone apart from cropping out bits and resizing them. 

Was well annoying when i saw that cormaront, my dad eyed it up through his binoculars and i hadnt got my camera turned on so those crucial seconds i missed it with the fish in its mouth


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------

